# has any1 tried or heard of an ugl isis?



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

As title says had any1 tried or heard of a company called isis? I've been offered a range of their products but no1 in my area has heard of them


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe it ISIS new ...

Never heard of it mate


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

apple said:


> Maybe it ISIS new ...
> 
> Never heard of it mate


Don't know whether to laugh or boo


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Isis funny tho


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

skinso said:


> Isis funny tho


but isis really ...


----------



## dbox200 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes mate im n it at the mo test 400 and tri deca good g2g


----------



## GERARD_M (May 9, 2011)

im from belfast mate i always use the pro chem range but have been offered this isis aswell were abouts r ya from mate


----------



## GERARD_M (May 9, 2011)

anymore info on this isis stuff?????


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

pretty sure stirling archer works for ISIS. seem pretty good at what they do. Stirling Archer's a bit of a clown, good build to him though


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm on the isis test 400 and so far so good , gerard I'm from belfast mate I've been looking pro chem but haven't heard of any1 selling it over here and I know most of the guys bringing gear over here


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Any pics ?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Derry is coming down with Alpha-Pharma good gear.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> but isis really ...


Yes isis!

Had to.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

There's an absolute surge of new labs. Always worth asking for a few samples free. If you source is buying direct from the lab then they may well give you some. I am am sampling a few over the coming months that I have never heard of. To be honest I woukd prefer to try and unkown and build my own opinions as board opinions are very often biased and/or unsubstantiated


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

any update on this lab?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like they put the effort in


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

It's very well packaged


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

I would give it a blast tbo


----------



## sloth (Sep 12, 2011)

If I was an UGL thats exactly what I'd do. Its amazing how a product thats well packaged instills confidence. Could be pi55, but if it looked professional people would be more willing to take it on face value (Not saying that this isis is pi55, of course )


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

looks very tbh... My mates currently using some of there gear and swears by it... just didnt get around to see what it looked like...

Hows ur results so far?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

apple said:


> Looks like they put the effort in


Tri deca looks interesting!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Tri deca looks interesting!


Yup


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

As above my mate is currently using their test400 and tri decca was going to do the same cycle but he started the 1st month with pro chem.

Hes only starting the isis so i didnt wanna dive in without a few experiences from people!

Sloth - Yea but why would you go to so much expence and efort to make packaging if **** gear? the gear is the cheap bit.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

MWVEC said:


> As above my mate is currently using their test400 and tri decca was going to do the same cycle but he started the 1st month with pro chem.
> 
> Hes only starting the isis so i didnt wanna dive in without a few experiences from people!
> 
> Sloth - Yea but why would you go to so much expence and efort to make packaging if **** gear? the gear is the cheap bit.


Argee

Why spend all the money on packing to make a crap product?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

apple said:


> Argee
> 
> Why spend all the money on packing to make a crap product?


must be a good product then wouldnt you say?

theyve got a website aswell...


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Shall i take the plunge or should i got safe with pro chem and pay the extra money?


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> must be a good product then wouldnt you say?
> 
> theyve got a website aswell...


Yea and their site is impressive aswell


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

MWVEC said:


> Yea and their site is impressive aswell


its just a standard ass site lol...

Take the plunge give it a go... its new on the scene cant be underdosed lol... shouldnt be anyway


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> must be a good product then wouldnt you say?
> 
> theyve got a website aswell...


Well it's one of only a hand full of new labs I would be willing to try


----------



## sloth (Sep 12, 2011)

MWVEC said:


> As above my mate is currently using their test400 and tri decca was going to do the same cycle but he started the 1st month with pro chem.
> 
> Hes only starting the isis so i didnt wanna dive in without a few experiences from people!
> 
> Sloth - Yea but why would you go to so much expence and efort to make packaging if **** gear? the gear is the cheap bit.


In my area of work I could very easily come up with exceptional looking labels very cheap. So having this good packaging & being an UGL makes you look much more like a professional outfit. I'm just saying if there were two badly dosed brews you'd be more inclined to go with the better packaged one. Obviously it would get a bad rep in the end. If you didn't know how good ROHM gear was and compared it with this ISIS, you'd more than likely opt for this if it was based on the professional look (talking about people that go by look rather than research, as stupid as that is)

These do look very professional, though. Especially with the website. I'd certainly try them. I was just stating a random thought ;-)

There is actually a big drug research company called ISIS Pharmaceuticals already.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

sloth said:


> In my area of work I could very easily come up with exceptional looking labels very cheap. So having this good packaging & being an UGL makes you look much more like a professional outfit. I'm just saying if there were two badly dosed brews you'd be more inclined to go with the better packaged one. Obviously it would get a bad rep in the end. If you didn't know how good ROHM gear was and compared it with this ISIS, you'd more than likely opt for this if it was based on the professional look (talking about people that go by look rather than research, as stupid as that is)


These do look very professional, though. Especially with the website. I'd certainly try them. I was just stating a random thought ;-)

No i take your imput and comment on board mate, i know what your saying, few people saying its g2g so maybe thinking of giving it a whirl!

Yea when you google ISIS the real ISIS comes up not the aas site lol

There is actually a big drug research company called ISIS Pharmaceuticals already


----------



## sloth (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, I googled it and thought, 'damn this UGL has generated $840 million in licensing fees!?'. Then realised I was on the wrong site, lol.

Let us know how you find it if you give it a whirl. Always good to get actual feedback from as many peeps as possible.


----------



## Meat-eater (Sep 5, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Derry is coming down with Alpha-Pharma good gear.


The best.... Also asia pharma


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Meat-eater said:


> The best.... Also asia pharma


Heard the asia stuff is bunk it's the Indian stuff that's the stuff i have the Indian prop and it deffo works without a doubt.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Heard the asia stuff is bunk it's the Indian stuff that's the stuff i have the Indian prop and it deffo works without a doubt.


Confused.com

Your talking about alpha pharma arnt You mate?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Alpha pharma is made in india; its all forum BS about it being made in 2 places and some is **** and some is good...

Its not pharma either Alpha is a ****in shiny UGL lol


----------



## Meat-eater (Sep 5, 2009)

Heard the asia stuff is bunk it's the Indian stuff that's the stuff i have the Indian prop and it deffo works without a doubt.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

apple said:


> Confused.com
> 
> Your talking about alpha pharma arnt You mate?


I'm not too sure what you mean by me being confused i don't think i am. :huh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I'm not too sure what you mean by me being confused i don't think i am. :huh:


you are confused..and your a bumboy mate:lol:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> I'm always confused.. i always play with mens balls instead of their bums and I'm a bumboy funny that:lol:


Damn straight your confused too many balls in the mouth for you. :laugh:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I'm not too sure what you mean by me being confused i don't think i am. :huh:


The guy said Asia pharma ( brown 10ml vials with green label )

Then you quoted him

You have heard the Asia stuff is no good but the India stuff is great and you have there prop

Now I think you are taking about ALPHA PHARMA and he was talking about ASIA PHARMA

Correct ?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Heard the asia stuff is bunk it's the Indian stuff that's the stuff i have the Indian prop and it deffo works without a doubt.


You have the Indian ASIA PHARMA?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

apple said:


> The guy said Asia pharma ( brown 10ml vials with green label )
> 
> Then you quoted him
> 
> ...


I beg your pardon my mistake, my fault didn't read it right and yes your correct.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

apple said:


> You have the Indian ASIA PHARMA?


No Indian Alpha-Pharma stuff as you guessed.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I beg your pardon my mistake, my fault didn't read it right and yes your correct.


Apple walks away scratching his head !

Lol no worries mate we all get confused from time to time


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Damn straight im confused ive had loads of cock mate
> 
> im a pro. :laugh:


That deserves reps mate ,fair play


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> That deserves reps mate ,fair play


Your the edit master for sure lol


----------



## Meat-eater (Sep 5, 2009)

Guess what guys, i have asia pharma AND alpha pharma which is made in india on the continent of asia.. Im stacking them for a piece of asian magic..


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm using the Isis test 400 at the moment, its painless and contains a good amount of testosterone by the feel of it. Its packeged well if that counts for anything.


----------



## GERARD_M (May 9, 2011)

what way is everyone takin the isis tri deca would ya treat it the same as tri tren in terms of jabbin e.o.d am guessin yes lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody know the make-up of the test 400?

Any prop in it?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Seems like a good this at the moment


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Cra16 said:


> I'm using the Isis test 400 at the moment, its painless and contains a good amount of testosterone by the feel of it. Its packeged well if that counts for anything.


I'm on the 400 atm and my ass is aching, like having a tennis ball under my skin and that's with only 1ml


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

skinso said:


> I'm on the 400 atm and my ass is aching, like having a tennis ball under my skin and that's with only 1ml


First injection mate?


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope, Ive went thru 10ml so far, put 1/2ml in my shoulder which wasn't sore but was hard as a rock for around 5 days


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

My source stocks this, looking at there Tri-Deca & wondering what the 3rd ester is? NPP & Deconate + what? can't see it on the label


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Zangief said:


> My source stocks this, looking at there Tri-Deca & wondering what the 3rd ester is? NPP & Deconate + what? can't see it on the label


Im sure its:

100mg Nandrolone Decanoate

100mg Nandrolone Phenylpropionate

100mg Nandrolone Undecanoate

Thats the makeup of all tri-decas ive come accross...

100% sure actually...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

rs60786 said:


> Im sure its:
> 
> 100mg Nandrolone Decanoate
> 
> ...


anyone know how long does the undecanote take to clear after your last shot?


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Anybody know the make-up of the test 400?
> 
> Any prop in it?
> 
> test enanthate and test decanoate


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

special-k25 said:


> 200mg of each


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> anyone know how long does the undecanote take to clear after your last shot?


2weeks mate its one carbon atom longer than decanoate ester


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Just for those on this thread, Will be starting ISis NPP on Jan 2nd for 5 weeks.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

On the t400 and tri decca atm running 1200mg test 900mg decca going well so far


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Update on the isis, I'm half way thru my second test400 I've also put Masteron along with the second bottle, this stuff is great I've put around 14lbs on and my strengh has shot right up, done chest today and I'm alot stronger than I was last week, also nipple is a bit tender which is usually what happens to me with good gear


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

skinso said:


> Update on the isis, I'm half way thru my second test400 I've also put Masteron along with the second bottle, this stuff is great I've put around 14lbs on and my strengh has shot right up, done chest today and I'm alot stronger than I was last week, also nipple is a bit tender which is usually what happens to me with good gear


Nice info mate

You added isis masteron ?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Is ISIS a relatively new ugl? Havent heard of it around here


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is ISIS a relatively new ugl? Havent heard of it around here


It's new mate ,an Italian lab so I have Been told ..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

skinso said:


> Update on the isis, I'm half way thru my second test400 I've also put Masteron along with the second bottle, this stuff is great I've put around 14lbs on and my strengh has shot right up, done chest today and I'm alot stronger than I was last week, also nipple is a bit tender which is usually what happens to me with good gear


How many weeks are you in now then? Great to hear. 3 days until the NPP is tested on my part.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Got some isis test enanthate sat here cant wait to get started with it next week.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

New and exiting brand on the rise here i see


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Does look good... Need more feedback...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> New and exiting brand on the rise here i see


You'll still never leave pro Chem!


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

deff g2g people!!

told the orals are on their way


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RowRow said:


> You'll still never leave pro Chem!


havent they be getting a bad rep lately?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> havent they be getting a bad rep lately?


supposedly so. Newer batches though I think. Cruising on the test 300 from 2010 at the moment and its fine, will see how it goes with my blast though. I'd still rather use Alpha Pharma anyday of the week though.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

True but my second blast im thinking of trying out a new brand called Prestige Healthcare UK , they do 500mg test E in one ML ! And i trust my source so will be nice to see if they are up to scratch.



RowRow said:


> You'll still never leave pro Chem!


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

MWVEC said:


> deff g2g people!!
> 
> told the orals are on their way


My source said he was waiting on orals a few weeks ago, ill find out today if they are in.

I'm around 6/7 weeks in, was planning on doing 3ml a week but after my first load of shots my glutes were like rocks so a load of them weeks I was only doing 1ml.

I put the Masteron in along with the second bottle of test 400


----------



## dannystack (Jun 12, 2011)

im on isis promastren at the mo,, @ 1ml ed,, no pip at all,, on it 2.5 weeks great strength gains and holding zero water its defo gtg


----------



## davidr2 (Mar 23, 2012)

im on der sustanon 250 now in my fifth week on my first cycle!but when i typed in the verication code on der website it said it was invalid!i tink its working good though feel a lot better but dont know if iv had any gains of the sustanon because iv used dbol 40 mg for the first 4 weeks nd gained a stone over dem but not 2 sure if iv grown over the sus! the packing looks al real 2 nd i had 2 scrath the bit of 2 get the verication code i wonder if its fake r not??when do ye start seeing gains of sus??


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

davidr2 said:


> im on der sustanon 250 now in my fifth week on my first cycle!but when i typed in the verication code on der website it said it was invalid!i tink its working good though feel a lot better but dont know if iv had any gains of the sustanon because iv used dbol 40 mg for the first 4 weeks nd gained a stone over dem but not 2 sure if iv grown over the sus! the packing looks al real 2 nd i had 2 scrath the bit of 2 get the verication code i wonder if its fake r not??when do ye start seeing gains of sus??


early because of the prop thats in it


----------



## davidr2 (Mar 23, 2012)

iv read on sme forums dat sme people dont see mass gains of sus til der 6th week so il see hw nxt week goes!i def feel better, sex drive is up feel stronger nd dat but te verication code thing has me a bit paranoid!and also when i did a delt shot(1ml) 2 weeks ago about a day nd a half after the injection my bicep when pink nd kinda swolen nd went away after a few days!does this ever happen 2 ny of ye?my first few glute shots hurt a bit but noting i cudnt deal wit! i did 1 yesterday nd hardly ny pain from it nw


----------



## hogster (Aug 29, 2011)

i just started on the sustanon and masteron mix 1ml of each twice a week so total of 2ml of each a week. First time doing a course so i will keep people posted on what its like, good few lads i know getting good results and they are competing. Ass has been dead last 2/3 days ha but told thats normal ? only another 19 more shots to go so hoping to see some gains ? il try check the verification codes to.


----------



## dan 999 (Feb 28, 2012)

i got some of there test 400 for a mate and the verifaction code checked out.. i am also using there primo 100 but it had no ver code on it boxes identical no differ at all fonts colour varifications nothing.. apparantly the first batch didnt have em. and someone on here mentioned about orals coming soon i also got some (oxy 50 by isis pharma) and was not sure if they were real if you punch that in here you should be able to find the thread i put up pictures.. also i read on here the pip from the test 400 was serious but otherwise was good to go.


----------



## ricksym808 (Feb 24, 2012)

Speak English for god sake man !!!!


----------



## alexx000uk (Mar 19, 2012)

ISis is great im running promastren 150 and its class about 2ml every 3 days


----------



## scottsedgemore (May 15, 2012)

Seems good to me.. first time using the stuff now only 3 weeks in so major changes yet.. havnt heard a bad comment about the lab yet. Go thing about their products is they come with a verification code which can be checked on their website


----------



## max0688 (Jul 20, 2012)

used their tren e, was good to go


----------



## chrissy_tee (Jul 28, 2008)

Currently just finishing my first week of there tren ace so far so good just started with night sweats no pip or cough but think that down to slow injection gained 4 pounds whilst in calorie deficit but could be down to the test prop will report more further into cycle


----------



## penfold333 (Oct 29, 2012)

isis are a good ugl imo, im currently using there nandro test 350 and super test 500 by bio-meds. coming in to my 5th week n already gained a stone. but then i train like a bull in the gym, n have done for 11years now..! my diet is ok but wouldnt say obbsessed with it as never realy had to just as long as i get what protien i need n my other bits n bobs my body responds well..? guess im a lucky dude with quick gains as lots of different people like my freinds stick out the same training routines n diet and don t mk quick gains like myself, but then were all diffrent in alot ov ways,, IE- what may work for me may not work fo others n visa versa..? im gonna run another 11 weeks then run my pct after cycle. its always the wait for long acting easters to leave my body before my pct as if we start say-tamoxifen n hcg my body needs to be easters free orse the pct would only get waisted as pct works its best wen the bodys completley shut dwn with all easters left n gone. sometimes if running deca along with enanthate n cypionate i wait 3-4 weeks before starting pct but in the last week i get emotional n deppressed so i run a little propionate as its out ya body in 3 days, just so im not dwn n feeling like sh..te! lol.. peace penfold 333


----------



## jamir (Nov 9, 2013)

I have mate yeah its going round r gym


----------

